# Myrmecophila tibicinis



## fbrem (May 11, 2009)

My piece I got in trade for labor from the So. IL Univ. Carbondale greenhouse












Forrest


----------



## swamprad (May 11, 2009)

Really nice closeup shot, Forrest.


----------



## nikv (May 11, 2009)

Very nice! I wish I could get mine to successfully bloom. The spikes keep going up to the ceiling and then they fry in the heat. I've recently moved it to the floor. Let's hope the next spike will be as nice as yours.


----------



## NYEric (May 11, 2009)

Crazy! Sophronitis!


----------



## Scooby5757 (May 11, 2009)

That color combo is to die for! Nice work!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 11, 2009)

Stunning flower, well-grown plant!


----------



## paphioboy (May 11, 2009)

This one formerly known as Schomburgkia tibicinis..? nice tall spikes.. Is is true that the bulbs are hollow when you cut them halfway..?


----------



## JeanLux (May 12, 2009)

yes, I got mine some years ago as Schomburgkia! did not yet try to cut a bulb ! Forrest, thanks for the very nice pics!!! Any tips for blooming this one?? Jean


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 12, 2009)

Wow! That is spectactular. Excellent presentation of the flowers. I am green with envy.


----------



## biothanasis (May 12, 2009)

Excellent flowers!!!! Really tall spikes!!!


----------



## mkline3 (May 12, 2009)

That is so incredible. I have heard of it. Thanks for sharing your pic.


----------



## Ernie (May 12, 2009)

That's a great photo, Forrest! I recognize that back yard.  What goes with a tibicinus??? "Red and black antennae waving; we all do it the same; we all do it the same way, yeah..."

-Ernie

P.S. reference to "Ants Marching"


----------



## fbrem (May 12, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> yes, I got mine some years ago as Schomburgkia! did not yet try to cut a bulb ! Forrest, thanks for the very nice pics!!! Any tips for blooming this one?? Jean



Lots of direct sunlight always, and extra fert and water while the roots are growing. This one does most of its growing over the winter and goes dormant after flowering all summer.

Forrest


----------



## CodPaph (May 12, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## goldenrose (May 13, 2009)

TyroneGenade said:


> Wow! That is spectactular. Excellent presentation of the flowers. I am green with envy.


so am I! Mine got sent to orchid heaven & it probably wishes I put it out of it's misery sooner!


----------



## P-chan (May 13, 2009)

Beautiful! I have a Myrmecophila thomsoniana. It's similar. I had mine outside, and the ants arrived! NY state ants, to boot! It's back inside...I hope to get a bloom someday. That's just beautiful!!! :clap:


----------



## fbrem (Jul 1, 2009)

This thing just keeps reblooming. Third set of flowers on this spike this year. The other got damaged at the base and only got two in. Flower presentation, and to a lesser degree color have been different each reblooming.
















Forrest


----------



## NYEric (Jul 1, 2009)

I thought you were away!


----------



## fbrem (Jul 1, 2009)

NYEric said:


> I thought you were away!



Leaving early tomorrow morning.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 1, 2009)

OK, I'll send your stuff Sunday.


----------

